# removing 574 ih-case steering wheel



## wdunlap (Mar 5, 2012)

I am trying to pull the steering wheel on my 1975 574IH so I can replace the bottom seal in the steering pump. It has a steady leak that needs to be fixed. I have removed the nut and have tried two different pullers ( a harmonic balance and steering wheel pullers) with no success. I have tried liquid wrench and PB Blaster to try and cut the rust without luck. I have ordered another solvent which is alleged to be the best of the best. The final option will be to cut the steering wheel of hopefully without damaging the pump which appears to be about a $1200 item. I have considered trying to rig up some thing with a hydrolic press/jack but haven't jury rigged that yet. Anyone got any ideas or experience with this issue? Any and all ideas are appreciated. Yeah, I know the cap is missing since I have had it but never really noticed until this came up.

wdunlap.....walter


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

We ended up cutting the steering wheel off our 574 and our 350 when rebuilding the steering due to rust. If the penetrant doesn't cut it, you'll probably end up having to do that. They do make hydraulic gear pullers that might be able to get it off, but you may risk damaging the shaft more by using that much force on it.


----------

